# Virtual clinic



## Thebearcametoo (Jun 11, 2020)

They have restarted in-person clinics now with our paediatric team so we had a choice of video call or going up to the clinic but chose virtual. It was very efficient and super quick. We obviously had to do height and weight as best we could at home. Blood sample went off last week for the HBA1C (49) fairly smoothly. She’s grown lots and with lockdown has been less active. We’ve been chasing our tails a bit to keep her in target with her mostly running a bit above so it’s always good to get a good HBA1C despite that. Her tresiba will need to go up again tomorrow and a couple of ratio changes on the meter to help keep her nearer to target and we’ll see how she is in 3 months. It was odd seeing them in masks and scrubs and it was just a doctor and the dietician no nurse so presumably they’re using minimal staff.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 14, 2020)

That’s good to hear @Thebearcametoo 

I‘ve received a text message alerting me to a phone appointment next week. Good to see clinics beginning to open up again - there must be quite some backlog!


----------



## stephknits (Jun 14, 2020)

Alice had her first clinic as a virtual one.  Unfortunately it was just on speaker phone and only with the consultant as he is shielding at home!  Am looking forward to going in, but can imagine after a while, a video appointment would be fine.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 14, 2020)

I’ve just posted in pumping that I've got a phone appointment on Tuesday. 

Wouldn‘t mind getting an A1c done, but i can't see that happening soon, and its more interest than urgent update.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jun 15, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I’ve just posted in pumping that I've got a phone appointment on Tuesday.
> 
> Wouldn‘t mind getting an A1c done, but i can't see that happening soon, and its more interest than urgent update.


We got a sample kit sent home that we took back to the GP surgery (well actually we took it up to the hospital as that was easier) so that may be an option. I think if you know your numbers are mostly near target you’ll have a good idea of what it’s likely to be anyway.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jun 15, 2020)

stephknits said:


> Alice had her first clinic as a virtual one.  Unfortunately it was just on speaker phone and only with the consultant as he is shielding at home!  Am looking forward to going in, but can imagine after a while, a video appointment would be fine.


It’s hard at the beginning as there can be so many numbers to adjust etc. Have you had contact with the nurse anyway, I presume you will have done. To be honest our consultants do very little and I’m not sure we’d need much more than the nurse anyway. Our team work closely together so whoever you speak to you’re likely to get the same suggestions for ratio tweaks etc.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 15, 2020)

Thebearcametoo said:


> I think if you know your numbers are mostly near target you’ll have a good idea of what it’s likely to be anyway.



Yes I think it would be somewhere around 6.5-7 in old money. I’m. ot that bothered, but it’s nice to have it confirmed every so often though.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 15, 2020)

Good to hear that things are starting up, and although strange seeing them in scrubs etc good to get a chance to talk things through.

 I wonder whether a lot more will be done by video calls in the future.  I had one for other stuff and it did go smoothly, and seemed a lot more sensible than a half hour walk to get there.  (Mind you I missed the bacon butty that is my usual treat after a hospital appointment.  I just wasn’t organised at home)


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jun 15, 2020)

I think our GP surgery will continue with as much online and via phone as they can but then they were trying to do that before corona anyway. With clinics I think some things will get missed if it all moves to remote but for most of the stuff we do it would make sense for the nurse to pick up the odd in person visit and not be a whole team I guess.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 15, 2020)

Mine only get to see the Dr. After a phone consultation,  been like that a couple of years.


----------

